# Australian Stock Saddle?



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

No one? Nothing?


----------



## yeswaitnosorry (Jul 9, 2017)

I love my Aussie stock saddle. Wouldn't ride in anything else.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

This thread might answer some of your questions. It's about a specific Aussie, but there are side conversations about people's experiences.


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

SketchyHorse said:


> This thread might answer some of your questions. It's about a specific Aussie, but there are side conversations about people's experiences.


Yes that's my thread... I just bought an inexpensive used one to try, with the intent of buying higher quality next year if I like it (I'm trying to decide what I want). I had tried an Aussie once before on my previous horse and didn't like it at all... but she had a verrrrry straight flat back (she was gaited fwiw), so it perched on her awkwardly. I tried the one I just bought on my Paint mare (more typical QH build, with medium withers and a slight/typical scoop to her back) and it seemed to fit great. I was impressed and can't wait to ride in it again. Apparently the ones with the stuffed panels (not sure if the one you are looking at has those) have a 'break-in' period of several riding hours to make the saddle truly conform to the individual horse's back, so I took it slow. I really liked the poleys (they need to fit close to your leg to work right, though. so they can come into play quickly if needed) - I can see how those would be great to brace your leg against for hills, or in a spin, or even if a trot gets rough... 

Anyway, I'm still experimenting, but I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If they are decently made and fit your horse, they're really comfortable, but there are a lot of crappy ones out there. Buy wisely.


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> If they are decently made and fit your horse, they're really comfortable, but there are a lot of crappy ones out there. Buy wisely.


This is a poley patrol model from Australian Saddle Co, so I think it's decent? She wants $700 CND for it.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

KoolSalem said:


> This is a poley patrol model from Australian Saddle Co, so I think it's decent? She wants $700 CND for it.


Is it an Australian Saddle Co or Australian Stock Saddle Co? It looks like the Australian Stock Saddle Co does have a Patrol Poley (have to scroll down to find it). I didn't see anything on the Australian Saddle Co's page about a patrol poley. 

From what others posted in the thread I mentioned the Australian Stock Saddle Co is a decent brand. Looks like they're decent mid range saddle. Brand new this saddle is close to $1k. If it's close it could be worth going to see. It's more more than I would personally pay, but I just trail ride occasionally & it would be more a "fun" saddle. Make sure to go see it in person. Lift it up, sit in it, if you can get a trial that would probably be a good idea. You might absolutely love the saddle or you might totally hate it.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If it's the one SketchyHorse posted, it's more of a western saddle than an Aussie saddle in terms of fitting the horse due to the western-style panels. If your horse has an extremely short back, this type may not work as well as the traditional stock saddles with the shorter stuffed panels--I'm trying to find an Aussie-style saddle for my short-backed Paso Fino and they said this type wouldn't work for him AT ALL so I'm glad I asked before purchasing one. From what the gal said that I spoke to, the panels like this one work best on horses with wide, long, flat backs and low withers. If your horse has a narrow shoulders or a short back and medium to high withers, the regular stuffed panels may work best. My horse has narrow shoulders, wide back, and a very short back with average withers, and they named about 3 saddles that may work for him based on his measurements and mine. None of which were what I would have purchased without their help!

The Australian Stock Saddle Co/Downunder Saddle Supply has good customer service. If you send them a photo of the saddle you are considering and a photo of your horse and a wither tracing, they could help you decide if this is one that may fit your horse, even if you're purchasing the saddle privately. Of course, when doing something like that, if you buy the saddle privately, buy a girth or saddle pad or something from them if you can! If the tree can be adjusted, they will usually do it for a fee (it's free if you bought the saddle from them).


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for your replies  
Here is the saddle I'm looking at. These are screen shots from the ad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Pretty!
Is the hardware stainless steel? nice...

Looks like this is that saddle, new (scroll down...)....? Patrol Poley. but - the rear cinch ring is different....
Aussie Leather Saddles


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

Folly said:


> Pretty!
> Is the hardware stainless steel? nice...
> 
> Looks like this is that saddle, new (scroll down...)....? Patrol Poley. but - the rear cinch ring is different....
> Aussie Leather Saddles




I have no idea if they are stainless steel. I'd have to ask the seller. It's a slick looking saddle though! I do like it but it's pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

Folly said:


> Pretty!
> Is the hardware stainless steel? nice...
> 
> Looks like this is that saddle, new (scroll down...)....? Patrol Poley. but - the rear cinch ring is different....
> Aussie Leather Saddles



So I bought it  It's GORGEOUS. The hardware, as it turns out, is brass (which I love). It looked silver in the photos, but it's brass


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Exciting! it looked gorgeous. I'm loving my inexpensive one... and am already scheming on getting a higher quality replacement Aussie next year. Enjoy! would love to see a pic of it on your horse. What saddle pad will you be using?


----------



## KoolSalem (Sep 28, 2017)

Folly said:


> Exciting! it looked gorgeous. I'm loving my inexpensive one... and am already scheming on getting a higher quality replacement Aussie next year. Enjoy! would love to see a pic of it on your horse. What saddle pad will you be using?


I may try to put it on her next week. I still haven't even attempted to mount this horse yet! 
They gave me the saddle pad that came with it orignally - it's a wool pad with a fleece back. I may use that, or we bought a Mustand Navajo pad that I could try - it's brand new so it's thicker. 
She also included a tush cushion (Australian saddle specific Cashel pad), girth, and saddle cover. I ended up paying $500. She was asking $700 (CDN $). I feel it was a fair price, especially considering all the extras she threw in. I feel good about the purchase - now to get using it!


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

KoolSalem said:


> I may try to put it on her next week. I still haven't even attempted to mount this horse yet!
> They gave me the saddle pad that came with it orignally - it's a wool pad with a fleece back. I may use that, or we bought a Mustand Navajo pad that I could try - it's brand new so it's thicker.
> She also included a tush cushion (Australian saddle specific Cashel pad), girth, and saddle cover. I ended up paying $500. She was asking $700 (CDN $). I feel it was a fair price, especially considering all the extras she threw in. I feel good about the purchase - now to get using it!


If it fits you and your horse, it sounds like a very fair price to me for all you got with it. I would have bought it for that as well. Hope you like riding in it. Keep us posted; like I said, I'm researching...


----------

